# Stranger Things: Teaser zur dritten Staffel gibt Episodentitel bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Teaser zur dritten Staffel gibt Episodentitel bekannt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: Teaser zur dritten Staffel gibt Episodentitel bekannt*


----------



## GxGamer (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Bestätigung das es eine dritte Staffel geben wird, reicht mir schon.


----------

